# Stanks clone experiment



## 000StankDank000

So last time I tryed to clone these strains it was long and didn't have great results. I am trying out a new product to me.
View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1423430535.295326.jpg

I have been spraying the clones and pouring it on the cubes to keep them moist. I wanna see if it speeds things up or makes em stronger.
View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1423430597.180509.jpg

These cuttings are 3 days old after today. I will keep a daily post till we get roots or die. I only need 1 for my DWC experiment .


----------



## 000StankDank000

End of day 4 Still No Roots


----------



## blowinthatloud

Takes about 10 days to get roots..BtL


----------



## 000StankDank000

Yes . I am seeing if these strains get roots faster with the product I was given to try out.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

Things like cloning solution do not speed things up, just makes it easier to root.  I never get roots sooner than 10-14 days.


----------



## 000StankDank000

We will see.....


----------



## zem

you should not mist the clones, just keep the medium moist and temps near 80f.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

I mist my clones every single day Zem .. so I'm confused there  Unless you're super high humidity. My humidity stays generally low. 

And yeah, like other said.... 10 or so days for roots. It's such a horrible wait, isn't it?


----------



## Kraven

The Hemp Goddess said:


> Things like cloning solution do not speed things up, just makes it easier to root.  I never get roots sooner than 10-14 days.



I'm w/ THC on this stank....it's easy to trick beginners with products they don't need, or to over sell products. I prefer to try and stick to time tested methods, but I'm interested in consistent results, not random exploration. To each there own, I do enjoy following your antic's. :aok:


----------



## 000StankDank000

If the crazy guy at the hydro shop takes time out of his story's about building a time machine to hook me a free bottle of his " Next best thing" I'm down. Hoping my gear shows up that I was promised


----------



## zem

Dr. Green Fang said:


> I mist my clones every single day Zem .. so I'm confused there  Unless you're super high humidity. My humidity stays generally low.
> 
> And yeah, like other said.... 10 or so days for roots. It's such a horrible wait, isn't it?



i find it much better to mist the surroundings and dome and leave it covered if humidity is low. anyway, when you mist, the plants drink for only as long as they are wet, whereas if you raise humidity inside the dome, they will stay in better shape, i thought that i was causing damage to the leaves when i misted daily, they kind of wrinkle and shrivel and look thinner and weaker...


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Hmm, interesting. Mine seem to like it. Plus I do the dome and below the tray. This is when I use the tray/dome. Usually I just take my cutting right into red solo cup of Sunshine.. and mist them daily, since they have no dome.


----------



## yooper420

Have had good success using the good old fashioned rooting powder and directly into Sunshine Mix #4 in coco coir pots.


----------



## 000StankDank000

I can't go into soil guys need these for DWC.
Thanks for input. I used clone powder and scraped area on stem


----------



## next

In that picture your humidity is at 27%  Get that humidity up bro, give them a tent / dome or something,, They have no roots, so they need all the humidity they can get to prevent them from drying out due to osmosis )


----------



## 000StankDank000

I have heard domes promote rot. 
I put experiment in the title I'm trying new things.
I appreciate the info but I'm trying new things


----------



## zem

27% is very low and i have never ever seen any rot inside a dome. i do not leave it for many days without opening, and i usually have it on for not more than one week. i would not leave it on until i see roots, because imo it is too long and they would like to breathe and begin growing. but i have never witnessed such a low humidity, i guess the lowest i have seen is 35%


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

I have yet to see rot myself.. just putting that out there.  

Also, I use Sunshine (coco/perlite/mycorrhizae/peatmoss) in my Hydro DWC with massive results. In the end, if you surround whatever medium you're using with, say, Hydroton...you'll not have any issues of the soiless medium causing any debris in your tanks/buckets. Also, you can wrap the "cores" in a smart pot lined mesh pot if it worries. I started doing that, but after I realized I could just surround it with Hydroton and not have issues, I never looked back  

I'm starting to give Rockwool a shot just this year. Currently having some success with clones I do believe. 

Anyways, sorry for the rambling, and keep up the experiments! It's always fun to do so, and can be even more fun to share. Just heads up for people like others and myself  wanting to at least give you some fruitful advice along the way. :aok:  Keep trying new things until you find "your" way, I know I had to do it like that and I wouldn't change my process for the world. So enjoy your learning along the way, and document everything! Cheers man


----------



## 000StankDank000

Welcome to Canada my house is 10 RH All the time. I know it's super low. 

Does your dome have vents?


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Mine does. I leave them 100% open at all time. This is my first successful attempt at using the dome and first attempt with Rockwool.. we'll see how it goes. I stopped using the dome for the reasons I mentioned before; straight into Sunshine I've been 100% rate on about 200 cuttings in the last year. Trying Rockwool to see if I can get rid of the need for any other medium. Even though I can do it and do it very well with Sunshine, it's about time I try to move on I think. We'll see what happens. I may just stick to Sunshine "cores" if need be.


----------



## Kraven

000StankDank000 said:


> If the crazy guy at the hydro shop takes time out of his story's about building a time machine to hook me a free bottle of his " Next best thing" I'm down. Hoping my gear shows up that I was promised




I'm down for that too 

http://www.marijuanapassion.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## next

Hey man,

Sorry wasn't tryin to tell ya how to do it, but the 27% did catch my eye like Wah?!

Cloning is one of the funner things to do, easy come easy go,and there are many ways to skin a cat as they say. I really do hope you manage to get one of them in that DWC bucket of yours.. I have an old DWC setup that I might pull out one day, right now I use it to catch my run off  I will be watching!


----------



## 000StankDank000

Don't be sorry bro. It's just my style comes off as an A hole. It's all good. I know you were just adding your 2 cents.


----------



## yooper420

Only complete failure that I`ve had growing or I should say, attempt at growing, was trying to use those "grow cubes". Think I had 8-10 cubes. A couple did show roots, but they all died. Probably something I did or didn`t do. OK, that failure was over, back to my tried and true ways. No more cubes, directly into Sunshine.


----------



## 000StankDank000

Day 7 no Roots threw the Rockwool yet. I can pick them up when wet and stem doesn't slid out so I'm guessing roots have started. I just need to see roots in at least one. This gardening stuff takes to long for someone with ADHD gonna need more gardens lol


----------



## next

yooper420 said:


> Only complete failure that I`ve had growing or I should say, attempt at growing, was trying to use those "grow cubes". Think I had 8-10 cubes. A couple did show roots, but they all died. Probably something I did or didn`t do. OK, that failure was over, back to my tried and true ways. No more cubes, directly into Sunshine.



That makes two of us!


----------



## Hushpuppy

With growing MJ, patience is more than a virtue, it is a necessity


----------



## 000StankDank000

View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1424056576.297870.jpg

Update Day 9 no Roots


----------



## next

The yellowing of the leaves, to me, means they have rooted.


----------



## zem

000StankDank000 said:


> Day 7 no Roots threw the Rockwool yet. I can pick them up when wet and stem doesn't slid out so I'm guessing roots have started. I just need to see roots in at least one. This gardening stuff takes to long for someone with ADHD gonna need more gardens lol



tampering with the clones at this stage is not a good idea, just let them be, check them at day 14 then at day 18 and so on. just look at the bottoms, dont go pulling on the clones, you will destroy the delicate and much needed new roothairs


----------



## 000StankDank000

Its a test ffs!!!


----------



## next

I think everyone can't help but throw out some pointers.. Not so bad that everyone is trying to help out with some friendly suggestions.

You got this man, I predict the one on the left, and the one on the right  I like the squiggley stem they've got going on.

Updated pic?


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

000StankDank000 said:


> Its a test ffs!!!



^^ ....wait for it.....  VV



next said:


> I think everyone can't help but throw out some pointers.. Not so bad that everyone is trying to help out with some friendly suggestions.




Ohhhh and there it is, just like I said in a post earlier!  

Don't get testy when we're just speaking words :aok:


----------



## 000StankDank000

Just like people can throw out pointers I can cry about it lol 

Like rose says I'm 2 going on 30


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Hah, well then touche!


----------



## Hushpuppy

Hang in there Stank, They are still quite alive, and as long as they are alive, there is still a chance ffor them to root.


----------



## HighBrixMMJ

DGF and stank, you can DIY an aero cloner and never have to use medium. I have a turbokloner24, love it and have super success with it.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

I've made a bubble cloner in the past and my success rate is rather horrible  I tried for months figuring out my issues, but kept losing awesome phenos. So after learning about going directly into Sunshine, I haven't lost a single one. It's hard to shy away from that after you were SURE you got everything right with the cloner then having it crap out on you.


----------



## 000StankDank000

So feng you cut clone dip in hormone then stick in soil and keep moist?

I wanna bulb a clone machine in Time.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=67089

Here's a link to my DIY Bubble Cloner. It worked great for me one time, then I just couldn't get it to work right and I checked alllll the factors.   But the DIY is sound, as this is how many others use a bubble cloner with near 100% 

Yes, I take cut, "nip" the ends of my leaves (supposed to help tell the clone to root not veg) dip in ClonEx gel, then put in red solo cup of decently moist Sunshine Advanced Mix #4. Basically, once I tried this and hit like over 200 cuts without losing one, it's hard to try other methods. I'm currently experimenting with Rockwool and dome/tray.


----------



## HighBrixMMJ

Soooo what DGF, do you just rinse off the sunshine mix before you put em into your DWC?


----------



## HighBrixMMJ

I had a friend who bought a cheap China aero cloner, and he had one successful round then he couldnt keep a clone to save his life, and he used my proven method, that I personally set up for him and taught him how to do. I suspected it was the crappy cheap cloner, so I let him borrow my turbokloner t24. He rooted many more with it using the same recipe, thus proving it was his crap cloner, proving once again, you get what you pay for! Brix out!


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Nope, the Sunshine becomes a "core" and I surround it with hydroton in a large mesh pot, and drop that in an 18 gal tote :aok: 

I don't get anything in my res from it, not seeing any issues. I make sure to use Cal-Mag, and I'm good.


----------



## 000StankDank000

Still no Roots  I'm not a fan of cloning. Think I need a clone machine


----------



## HighBrixMMJ

Good to know!


----------



## Rosebud

I made a DIY cloner we have a link here... But it is really about patience..I used to clone well, i have sucked at it lately. Roses are easier to clone. And i did not say you were 2 going on 30..... But....lol 
Whatever you do stank, don't pull those up yet... talk to me at day 21.... I am on your side.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Bubble cloners are not 100% .. directly into medium seems to be 100% 

My bubble cloner holds jars now lol. 


*UPDATE* 

After two weeks and 3 days (that's 17 days) I finally saw some roots sticking out of the bottom of my Rockwool, last night!!  

Funny thing with Rockwool.. you can over soak. I didn't let mine sit in water. I soaked my cubes over night in 5.5 solution. I then gave a gentle squeeze and shake to get most of the water out. I have NOT rewet in that amount of time. Each day I would pick the track up, and spray up in the holes, and in the tray. Then I would spray the clones lightly, and the inside of the dome lightly. Every single day I did this, and now I have roots. I never "resoaked" my rockwool... merely sprayed it.  :aok: 


Just wanted to give my update. First time trying Rockwool, and I think I have it figured out.


----------



## 000StankDank000

Too late rose ADD kicked in started to shave rockwhool back didn't see no roots so I pulled it out no roots. Did another one same thing still have 2 left will leave them for one more week that will be 3 weeks.

I have lots of seeds so this clone thing is gonna take a backseat to my sub rosa seedlings


----------



## Dman1234

Nothing is 100%, different things work for different ppl, i have used a home made bubble cloner many times and with very good results, the one thing i noticed was a constant temp was neccessary, it could be a little warm, or just a little cooler than the ideal temp, but the key was always to keep it as constant as possible, no big temp swings.


----------



## HighBrixMMJ

I use a formula in my cloner of Olivia's cloning solution, super thrive, and dried c-kelp, I dip my cuts in Olivia's gel too. I have at least a 90% success rooting, and usually within 10 days. Liked Dman said temps are crucial as slime forms when it's too warm and it won't root if it's too cold. Oh yeah I also put some hydrogen peroxide in there to keep the roots nice and white!!!


----------



## next

Krazie how so many people have so many different experiences cloning.. Alot of it must be strain specific.. When I was growing northern lights, and skunk #4, it was as easy as dipping branches in gel, sticking them in pots, then into a fishtank to keep up the humidity. As far as I can remember I only had 1 or 2 die, and the effort I put in was a 3 outta 10. Old fish tank light, old fish tank, spray once or twice a day, and boom.. The very tops of the plants had a hard time rooting.. seemed like the smaller the branch the quicker they rooted..

You guys ever seen a rooted leaf?? Now thats messed up..

If you still have 2 left Stank you still have a pretty good chance.. I would leave them in there until they die or root, or just put one in your DWC bucket and hope for the best 

Cheers


----------



## 000StankDank000

Still got 2 NO ROOTS
View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1424638950.572022.jpg


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

I'm doing my Rockwool in a tray, with a dome, and leave it on top of my T5's... one, for heat, and two, for residual light. I'm under the impression the immediate root zones should have 0 light if possible. 

With this said, I've rooted 3 clones in clear shot glasses of straight water, in the bottom of my tents before. I was 3/3 with it... hilarious.  

Wishing you luck good sir! :aok:


----------



## zem

oh well, i maintain that you tampered with em too much, were too anxious, that anxiety is telepathically transferred to the baby's psychology and it stresses them out


----------



## next

zem said:


> oh well, i maintain that you tampered with em too much, were too anxious, that anxiety is telepathically transferred to the baby's psychology and it stresses them out



Lol!


----------



## 000StankDank000

I let them dry out today lol they were so light and droopy. I added water to cubes let's see what happens.

ZEM - I have put them into counselling to see if I can reverse the mental damage that I have put them threw. Please pray that they will come out better clones. Thanks


----------



## HighBrixMMJ

You definitely don't want to let the rockwool dry out, if the stem gets an embolism in it, it's over with. There is no coming back from that. Do you let your cuttings soak in Olivia's few a few after you cut em? Also do you soak your rockwool in Olivia's prior to using them? Those things help. Also try taking your cuttings from the bottom of the plant as opposed to the tops, they tend to clone better. Another thing to do would be to cut back the N in your feed a week or so before you take cuttings. Too much N can inhibit rooting somewhat....anyways just some things to consider.  On the other hand some strains are notoriously difficult to clone, while other, you just say clone and they throw roots, lol! Anyway good luck and green mojo for the cuts!


----------



## 000StankDank000

I gave up . Pulled the last 2 no roots. My focus is on seeds


----------



## next

sorry mate


----------



## next

Next round my advice, is try less.. also I read a very good post about making sure to place your rockwool on some perlite, something about the water/air can't do their thing because the rockwool is suctioned at the bottom. By putting it on perlite it lets it breath, also soak the rockwool first in ph solution, barely squeeze so they quit dripping, put ur clone in there, mist, cover with a dome, and mist 2-3 times a day u be good 2 go


----------



## 000StankDank000

Next round we need a dome to keep humidity in. I still have all the mothers to take new clones from.


----------



## next

fishtank, tupperware, cupcake dish, even an upside down milk jug would probly work for a dome, doesn't need to be fancy, even some sticks with saran wrap would do the job


----------

